# kse_create



## t4z3v4r3d (Jan 17, 2010)

Hello guys.
i have some problems after upgrading my FreeBSD to 8
FreeBSD t4yt4n 8.0-STABLE FreeBSD 8.0-STABLE #3: Sun Jan 17 22:53:24 IRST 2010     root@t4yt4n:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386.

And it's with kse_create function:

Avery time that i want to open/save or enter an address in to any address bar or etc (in example opening some document in kwrite or save  it ) application will crashed and closed without any error .

And when i try to execute kdeinit in konsole i got this errors:

for KWRITE

```
Fatal error 'kse_create() failed
' at line 469 in file /usr/src/lib/libpthread/thread/thr_kern.c (errno = 35)
```

and for pidgin as an example  

```
Fatal error 'kse_create() failed
' at line 469 in file /usr/src/lib/libpthread/thread/thr_kern.c (errno = 2)
Fatal error 'kse_create() failed
```

Ok i upgrade my kernel last hour and the problem is already not solved !.

Sorry for for my bad English.


----------



## danger@ (Jan 17, 2010)

KSE support has been removed in 8.0, reinstall your packages.


----------



## javajox (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello, 
 the same problem here

```
Fatal error 'kse_create() failed
' at line 444 in file /usr/src/lib/libpthread/thread/thr_kern.c (errno = 2)
```


----------



## javajox (Jan 18, 2010)

I have an application without source codes that required KSE and should run on FreeBSD 8.0, is there a workaround if KSE support has been removed in 8.0 ?


----------

